# Gutter fitting?



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow. This has about 10 layers of bizarre written all over it.

The proper pieces to replace that flex-tube debacle can be found at any lumberyard or box store. You'll have to do a little cutting, and it won't come anywhere near 100% right, but it'll be better than what's currently there.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

A Y is what you need there. I don't know if any of the hardware chains carry them. You may have to order online.


----------



## r1racer (Nov 7, 2010)

Not sure how he could use the Y without using another elbow which would look kind of ridiculous.

Is there a place to buy those tees or are they custom made?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You can make your own if you wish, by taking the time to do it, and using a Dremel multi-tool for cutting, for the example in post #3.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

This concept is rube goldberg goofy. If those gutters buried ever clog up or leak, a y connection is the least of your problems. Too, too weird. And just looking at that downspout I am guessing the outer gutters have not been cleaned out in awhile?

I take it this is a flat roof though? Seems to me the major issues are with the roof and gutters will not fix it? Call a roofing contractor to fix this. I do not think it is DIY.

And for the record I have never seen a gutter system buried like this.


----------



## roger_ (May 23, 2013)

It's called a yankee gutter, or box gutter and was quite popular up north for a while.


----------



## r1racer (Nov 7, 2010)

It's not the box system, it's called an Integral System. Supposedly the system worked until a new roof was put on. Although this system doesn't seem to be the most practical, the house was built beautifully by a commercial building contractor. It's the hack jobs that came after that usually f things up. The entire rolled roof was done poorly. There are places on that roof where I can stick my hands in between the seems.

http://www.usraingutter.com/different-gutter-systems.html


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That style roofing is the lowest of the low grade of roofing!!!
Someone was looking to cheap out on that one.
No way would I have even considered buying a home with that type roofing on it until it was replaced.
Even if it was installed perfect you only get about 10 years out of it if your lucky.


----------



## r1racer (Nov 7, 2010)

joecaption said:


> That style roofing is the lowest of the low grade of roofing!!!
> Someone was looking to cheap out on that one.
> No way would I have even considered buying a home with that type roofing on it until it was replaced.
> Even if it was installed perfect you only get about 10 years out of it if your lucky.


Because of the slope it has to be rolled...and yes it is **** quality. The roof is so large though rolled is the best value. It's 35k minimum for a rolled roof and with a new gutter system and higher quality material we are talking big bucks. Like I said, people that owned the house before hired hacks.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

r1racer said:


> There are places on that roof where I can stick my hands in between the seems.
> 
> http://www.usraingutter.com/different-gutter-systems.html


And you are still asking us whether we can find you a y to fix the gutters?:laughing:And whether it will fix this?

Nice roofing can be expensive. Without it, and a nice hat on a home, nothing else matters much when you think about it.


----------



## r1racer (Nov 7, 2010)

sdsester said:


> And you are still asking us whether we can find you a y to fix the gutters?:laughing:And whether it will fix this?
> 
> Nice roofing can be expensive. Without it, and a nice hat on a home, nothing else matters much when you think about it.


For now, yup.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

It looks like they cheaped out on the overlap with the rolled roofing. The sooner you can have that replaced the better and plan on having them bypass that internal rain collecting system while they are at it.


----------

